# Service und Support > Testforum >  Foto-Knochendichte

## ursus47

Meine Messungen

----------


## ursus47



----------


## lutzi007

Urs,
Deine Wirbelsäule hat ja Topwerte! Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es da auch positive T-Score Werte gibt.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## ursus47

Hallo Lutz, das ist ja gerade was ich nicht glaube. ich hatte 2013 an der Wirbelsäule ein Wert von +1,6 
Die anderen Werte sind schon realistisch und zeigen eine Osteopenie.
Die Wirbelsäule kann doch nicht besser geworden sein. Ich vermute ein Fehler von dem Fräulein die das gemacht hat. Oder eine Verwechslung.
Jedenfalls werde ich das nochmal wiederholen.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es da auch positive T-Score Werte gibt.


Doch gibt es, auch bei mir (nach 11 Jahren ADT):

----------


## Georg_

LowRoad, Du könntest erwähnen, dass dies kein Zufall ist sondern dass Du etwas dafür getan hast, dass die Knochendichte nicht abnimmt.

----------


## lutzi007

Lowroad, auch bei Dir gute Werte.
Wie hast Du den Abbauprozess so gut aufhalten können?
@Georg, hast Du auch so gute Werte?
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## LowRoad

Georg,
stimmt, mache ich hiermit.

Lutz,
den Abbauprozess aufhalten (Bisphosphonate / Denosumab) ist keine gute Idee, denn der Knochenumbau sollte weitergehen, um Versprödung vorzubeugen. Das Zauberwort hier heißt Estradiol Pflaster, neben Dexamethason mein Lieblingsdope. Die nehme ich nicht wegen des Knochens, das ist nur ein Nebennutzen, sondern wegen der Hitzewallungen und der Leistungsfähigkeit  mental wie physisch. Ansonsten ist es völlig unrealistisch sich seine Knochendichte unter langfristiger ADT auch nur annähernd zu erhalten. Und nein !! Vitamin-D reicht dafür nicht aus!!

----------


## ursus47

trotz allem kann mit meinem sehr positiven Wert der Wirbelsäule von +2,8 etwas nicht stimmen. 
2011 bei +1,3
2013 bei +1,0

----------


## Georg_

Lutz,

ich bestrahle meine Lymphknotenmetastasen und senke den PSA Wert dadurch, daher mache ich keine ADT. Manchmal nehme ich für einige Monate Bicalutamid, das Mittel führt aber nicht zu Knochenabbau.

Georg

----------


## lutzi007

Urs,
ich glaube, Du musst die Werte noch mal messen lassen.

Lowroad,
ja, die Pflaster. Darüber habe ich schon viel gehört. Verschreibt der Arzt bestimmt äusserst ungern.

Georg,
hast echt Glück, das Bica bei Dir so gut wirkt. Bei mir war die einzige Wirkung Brustschmerzen.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## lutzi007

Urs,
Du musst dich doch oft im Rollstuhl fortbewegen?
Dadurch wird der Oberschenkelhals ja kaum belastet. Wenn Knochen wenig belastet werden, nimmt auch die Knochendichte ab, nicht nur durch ADT.
Nach der Logik müsste sich das Rollstuhlfahren ja positiv auf die Knochendichte der Wirbelkörper auswirken trotz ADT 🤔
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Optimist

> Die Wirbelsäule kann doch nicht besser geworden sein. Ich vermute ein Fehler von dem Fräulein die das gemacht hat. Oder eine Verwechslung.Jedenfalls werde ich das nochmal wiederholen.


Hallo Urs,
bei meiner Knochendichtemessung wurde ich vorher befragt, ob in den zu untersuchenden Bereichen metallische Implantate montiert sind, oder ob in diesen Bereichen möglicherweise   bei früheren  Eingriffen am Knochen Zement eingebracht wurde.  Das würde zu falschen Ergebnissen führen, der Knochen zeigt sich bei der Untersuchung dann sehr dicht.

Weiter Ursachen für Verfälschungen können eine Verkalkung des untersuchten Bereichs oder eine falsche Lagerung des Patienten sein.

Franz

----------


## ursus47

> Hallo Urs,
> 
> Weiter Ursachen für Verfälschungen können eine Verkalkung des untersuchten Bereichs oder eine falsche Lagerung des Patienten sein.
> 
> Franz


Guten Morgen Franz, 
das ist eine sehr intelligente Überlegung. Im letzten CT wurde bei den LW3-4 erhebliche defekte festgestellt durch fehlbelastung eingebaute Kalkablagerungen
Also wird eine erneute Messung zeigen ob das so ist.
Danke Dir und schönen Tag noch
LG Urs

----------


## ursus47



----------


## ursus47

G:\0001-Eig

----------


## ursus47

https://documentcloud.adobe.com/link...277d#pageNum=1

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> https://documentcloud.adobe.com/link...277d#pageNum=1


Hallo Urs,

bitte mach mich schlau, wie ich das auseinanderdividieren kann.

Gruß Harald

----------


## ursus47

sorry ich weiss nicht was du meinst

----------


## lutzi007

> sorry ich weiss nicht was du meinst


Das ist die Krankheitsgeschichte von Urs. Er hat bisher 1144 Tage in Krankenhäusern verbracht.
Da braucht man wirklich viel Glück, um das überhaupt zu überleben.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> sorry ich weiss nicht was du meinst


Urs, ich wollte es einfach nicht glauben, dass Du schon so viele Tage in Krankenhäuern verbracht hast.

Ich wünsche Dir, dass das nun nicht mehr so oft notwendig sein wird.

*"Die Menschen werden nicht an dem Tag geboren, an dem ihre Mutter sie zur Welt bringt, 
sondern wenn das Leben sie zwingt, sich selbt zur Welt zu bringen"*
(Gabriel Garcia Marquez)

Gruß Harald

----------


## ursus47

Du hast ganz sicher recht, dass es nur noch wenig notwendig wird. Du weisst ja auch wie das mit dem PCa endet.
Da kommt nur wenig Krankenhaus eher mehr Hospiz zusammen.
Wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Abend und geniesse die Nähe Deiner lieben Frau.
Lasse Dich drücken.
LG Urs

----------

